# METAL STORM



## GT (Aug 6, 2005)

Update.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 6, 2005)

Ive heard about this. Freakin awesome...!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 6, 2005)

A million rounds per minute? I guess the target would be pretty much vaporized.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 6, 2005)

Wasn't it made in Australia?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2005)

It's sounds pretty awesome, I'm sure I've seen a video of it somewhere.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 6, 2005)

Their website is here:
http://www.metalstorm.com/

They have pictures and video up on the site as well.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 6, 2005)

Neat!


----------



## GT (Aug 6, 2005)

Update.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2005)

Not too many enemy that can take that kind of sustained rate of fire either!


----------



## me262 (Aug 7, 2005)

i read some time ago that the idea was to saturate the area with bullets


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 7, 2005)

At a million rounds per minute, I'm thinkin' it would be pretty saturated. 
Nice links, guys.


----------

